# Nicht bis Oktober warten



## michaelzwiener (15. Mai 2016)

Petri Heil,

ich angle schon seit 30 Jahren, bin nun aus dem Ausland wieder nach Deutschland gezogen und möchten meinen geliebten Sport weiter betreiben. Nun habe ich mich endlich aufgerafft, die Prüfungsvorbereitung anzugehen, da stelle ich fest, daß es in Gütersloh (meiner zuständigen Kreisstadt) erst im Oktober wieder eine Prüfung gibt. Da verpasse ich ja den ganzen Sommer #q

Am liebsten würde ich die Prüfung schon in 2 Wochen machen. Ich bin auch gerne Bereit mehr Geld dafür auszugeben. Kennt ihr irgendwelche Möglichkeiten?

Lieben Gruß und Danke schonmal für die Hilfe
Michael

PS: Ich wollte das hier für die Vorbereitung nutzen. Scheint mir ganz proktisch... hat hier jemand schon Erfahrungen damit gemacht. Ein Lehrbuch habe ich mir zusätzlich ebenfalls besorgt.

http://www.fishing-king.de/online-auf-den-angelschein-vorbereiten/


----------



## Ma°d River (15. Mai 2016)

*AW: Nicht bis Oktober warten*

#h

Da gibt es mehrere Anbieter von Kursen die das ganze Jahr
laufen - überwiegend im Norden, Mecklenburg usw.

Musst nur Deine untere Fischereibehörde vorher anrufen, ob
die die Prüfung anerkennen und den Fischereischein aus-
stellen.

http://www.angelschule-nord.de/fischereischeinausbildung/angelschein-machen.html


----------

